# Grey Knights Interceptor Justicar



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

My first box of Grey Knights are being assembled as an Interceptor Squad. I assembled and painted the Justicar before the rest to asses the process. I'm currently working on the other four, I'm about 3/4 of the way through. Tell me what you think so far.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice start to the squad, although the armour doesnt strike me as "grey knight" armour, shouldnt it be shinier? might just be me though, mabye the drybrushing (i think thats what you've done) is too harsh in places


----------



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

Ah, I discussed this with someone else on another thread. I'm not going with the standard boltgun base with a black wash, like 99.99% of other GK players do. I'm using non metallics to give their armour an unpolished, factory direct look. So, they are literally "Grey" Knights.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Interesting armour effect. Not sure how I personally feel about it, but its very well executed nonetheless.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

very interesting idea not to go with the norm, maybe if you crated som fluff it would go with the model, they just cont really strike me as gk. but insaying that well done for bieng your own painter and doing it your way +rep


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

abitterbuffalo said:


> Ah, I discussed this with someone else on another thread. I'm not going with the standard boltgun base with a black wash, like 99.99% of other GK players do. I'm using non metallics to give their armour an unpolished, factory direct look. So, they are literally "Grey" Knights.


I admire you for making that choice, being different is always a good thing, but i have to admit if you are going for the unpolished fatory direct look you have missed, the armour (the grey sections) the paint effect looks dirty and tarnished and unkempt, factory direct would look flat and flawless and should be painted to look that way if thats what your looking for, so they should be neat,clean and no washes and such. also because you have kept the brass/gold bits and glowing blue parts you have alot going on in a small space which is making the model look a bit busy, you obviously have ability but i think you have gone for everything on one model, maybe tone back the blue and neaten up the grey. 

Ofcourse if your happy with it thats cool, but i like the idea of "grey" knights.


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

abitterbuffalo said:


> Ah, I discussed this with someone else on another thread. I'm not going with the standard boltgun base with a black wash, like 99.99% of other GK players do. I'm using non metallics to give their armour an unpolished, factory direct look. So, they are literally "Grey" Knights.


maybe you should check out the grey knight painting video of Beasts of War. they have a really nice tutorial on how they paint the armor with non metalic paints, but the golds, silvers and other details are painted with metalic paints... it gives a really nice effect and i think it is an extended form of the technique your using


----------



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> I admire you for making that choice, being different is always a good thing, but i have to admit if you are going for the unpolished fatory direct look you have missed, the armour (the grey sections) the paint effect looks dirty and tarnished and unkempt, factory direct would look flat and flawless and should be painted to look that way if thats what your looking for, so they should be neat,clean and no washes and such. also because you have kept the brass/gold bits and glowing blue parts you have alot going on in a small space which is making the model look a bit busy, you obviously have ability but i think you have gone for everything on one model, maybe tone back the blue and neaten up the grey.
> 
> Ofcourse if your happy with it thats cool, but i like the idea of "grey" knights.


Thank you for the compliments. I agree with your statement on the armour. The contrast between shades of grey is a bit too deep, gives the model a very weathered look. I've been practicing highlights with multiple layers of washes, in hopes of conveying a natural sheen using non-metallics. Overall, I think if I brighten up the whole armour and smooth out the highlights it will solve the problem.

The theme I've designed this army around is Greek Statuesque. Hence my decision to use primarily copper metallics. It does look "busy" but, in my opinion, that's not necessarily a bad thing. When people look at it in person it really hits them with the wow-factor.


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

this is the tutorial i was talking about...

http://www.beastsofwar.com/warhammer-40k/painting-grey-knight-terminator/

i think it represents the style you are looking for


----------



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

DijnsK said:


> this is the tutorial i was talking about...
> 
> http://www.beastsofwar.com/warhammer-40k/painting-grey-knight-terminator/
> 
> i think it represents the style you are looking for


Thanks for the link, I'm currently streaming it. Have a grande repaccino, extra foam.


----------



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

Repainted the Justicar earlier today, also got the bases done for the other four. Thanks to Dijnsk, I fixed my blending problem and think the model turned out rather nicely.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

much better. cant wait to see the whole squad.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

I'm with Bits n Kits on the general comments ABB, one pedantic thing I can point out is the red on your shield doesn't match up - the line is different in the top and bottom segments. The white also seems to be bleeding across on the bottom part.

Good technique overall though.

CtS


----------



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

lav25gunner said:


> much better. cant wait to see the whole squad.


I've put a lot of work into the rest of the unit today. Stayed up all last night to work on them. I'm finished with adding all the extra bits that suited me and now all I have to do is paint those parts.

Something I'm a bit leery of is painting names on the shoulder pads. I've gone so far as to name each marine I'll be making for my GK armies. Now, the fun part is, I have no experience in letter work. Does anyone know of a simple way to make a stencil for such fine detail work? Or, am I going to have to brush up on my free hand (pun soooo intended)?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

You can use a fine tip pen if you are careful but you have to make sure you are done with the model and seal the ink as soon as you are done or it can start bleeding.

2 major things I see, drill the barrels of the storm bolter and clean up the mold lines. The model looks better but those two things really detract from a well done model. Also, I am unsure if you are trying to OLS on the eyes but for now I would just clean them up. The blue around look uneven and kinda sloppy.

You might wanna look up an effect called strippling, I do not have a tutorial for it but I am sure you an find one somewhere. It might server you well for this type of paint job.

The second set looks much better and I can not wait to see how they progress along!


----------



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

Count_the_Seven said:


> I'm with Bits n Kits on the general comments ABB, one pedantic thing I can point out is the red on your shield doesn't match up - the line is different in the top and bottom segments. The white also seems to be bleeding across on the bottom part.
> 
> Good technique overall though.
> 
> CtS


The divide on the shield was slightly off, but it curves near the top and bottom, so it looks worse on camera. I fixed it up a bit and uploaded photos of the rest of the squad. You can check em out here: Grey Knights Interceptor Squad


----------

